# Fish River Chocolate Bass: 5 Apr 2016



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I took leave this week. I've been doing pretty good in the lakes around here, but I was dying to get some river fishing in. I like the close quarters, skinny water flipping pulling bass out of sticks kind of thing. I figured Fish River would clean up first from around the local area. I got to the boat ramp at daylight and it looked like YooHoo. I drove 90 mins, I'm launching anyways. I went looking for clean water and found some skinny water that had clean bottom and that's where they were at. If my fish finder was reading 2 ft of water or less, that's where the bites were coming from. I put 33 bass in the boat from Fish River today...once again on lizards and trick worms. I left at 230. Water temps were up to 69 when I took out. I had 0 main river bites. Everything came from skinny backwaters. Most of the fish looked like they were getting ready to spawn, this weekend should be real good there. Hope the rain holds off. Enjoy the video, I worked hard for it... Thanks for reading.

https://youtu.be/UntWn6d1vRQ


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the video. Great fish.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

What fishriver r u talking about


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

This Fish River that flows out into Weeks Bay


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice catch in nasty water.. Why is your trolling motor turned backwards?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

how do you like the vertias rod? Just order me one a few days ago...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

born2fizh said:


> Nice catch in nasty water.. Why is your trolling motor turned backwards?


It goes faster that way!!! I probaly moved it way too much trying to get the motor to operate in shallow water


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> how do you like the vertias rod? Just order me one a few days ago...


I love the Veritas. It does a great job in every application I use it for. I've got 2. I think they are even better now with the microguide system.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> I took leave this week. I've been doing pretty good in the lakes around here, but I was dying to get some river fishing in. I like the close quarters, skinny water flipping pulling bass out of sticks kind of thing. I figured Fish River would clean up first from around the local area. I got to the boat ramp at daylight and it looked like YooHoo. I drove 90 mins, I'm launching anyways. I went looking for clean water and found some skinny water that had clean bottom and that's where they were at. If my fish finder was reading 2 ft of water or less, that's where the bites were coming from. I put 33 bass in the boat from Fish River today...once again on lizards and trick worms. I left at 230. Water temps were up to 69 when I took out. I had 0 main river bites. Everything came from skinny backwaters. Most of the fish looked like they were getting ready to spawn, this weekend should be real good there. Hope the rain holds off. Enjoy the video, I worked hard for it... Thanks for reading.
> 
> http://youtu.be/UntWn6d1vRQ


Good stuff. How are you rigging your lizards? I haven't used a lizard in 10 years.

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You are the MAN.....Great entertaining video and report.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Frank Jackson 4-6-16*

Ooops....deleted....wrong thread


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nojerseydevil said:


> Good stuff. How are you rigging your lizards? I haven't used a lizard in 10 years.
> 
> NJD


Texas Rigged with a 1/4 ounce tungsten. 3/0 EWG hook.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Texas Rigged with a 1/4 ounce tungsten. 3/0 EWG hook.


Thanks...

NJD


----------

